# Jungle carpet expo price



## Sam.fairall1 (Jan 4, 2021)

What do you guys think is an average or reasonable price for a jungle carpet with good genes at an expo 
eg. The castle hill expo


----------



## Herpetology (Jan 4, 2021)

That... depends on the genes and breeders quality , too many variables lol

anywhere from 100$ to 2500$


----------



## Sam.fairall1 (Jan 5, 2021)

yeah but I’m not looking for any crazy morph or anything just a run of the mill jungle is fine by me


----------

